# My 1st birthday separated....



## mrschef16 (Dec 27, 2012)

Never did I think I'd be falling asleep alone on my 33rd birthday 
I miss him more than ever tonight.... 1st birthday in 7 years he's not here to kiss me at midnight and say Happy Birthday. Yes, I'm throwing myself a pity party.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry, mrschef16. It truly does hurt on special occasions. Sorry you're going through this. 

Hope your day gets better, and that you can still have a Happy Birthday, though! ((hugs))


----------



## mrschef16 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you so much! 

I thought Christmas and New Year's were rough, they don't compare to this.....

This to shall pass.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

It will. I think the reason that holidays are harder isn't just because of the meaning they carry, but that they only happen once a year. When things happen more often, then you have more exposure to those feeling and they become less potent over a shorter period of time. Just my unprofessional theory, lol.  

Next year will be better.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

If he won't do the honors, allow me...












Have some birthday cake









Try to have a wonderful day. He doesn't deserve your sorrow on such a beautiful day.


----------



## mrschef16 (Dec 27, 2012)

Above and beyond grateful BFGuru! Thank you :smthumbup:


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I aim to please (contrary to the guy sleeping in the couch's popular opinion lol).


----------



## All of a sudden (Jan 24, 2013)

So sorry your hurting! I hope you find some moments of peace and breaks from the heartache. I havent had my first birthday alone yet, so I don't have any great advice. Happy Birthday


----------



## mrschef16 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you All of a Sudden!


----------



## SecretTears (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy birthday mrschef16! If it's any comfort, I know exactly what you are going through, my bday was just after xmas and it was the most depressing day over the whole holiday period. Do something nice for yourself today, treat yourself. You deserve it! The sadness will pass soon.


----------



## veebras (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm sorry. This too shall pass is absolutely correct!!
Happy birthday to you!
I'm not looking forward to my first bday alone, w/out him either. Ugh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2005tahoe (Aug 23, 2013)

Today is my 35th birthday and I am already feeling sad b/c I am expecting a phone call, card or gift that I will never see from my wife. We have been separated since June 2nd with NO communication at all.

Today is not going to be good


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

mrschef16 said:


> Never did I think I'd be falling asleep alone on my 33rd birthday
> I miss him more than ever tonight.... 1st birthday in 7 years he's not here to kiss me at midnight and say Happy Birthday. Yes, I'm throwing myself a pity party.


Happy Birthday!!

I'm in the same boat as you, my birthday is Sunday and recently found out from D24 that he didn't even remember it was this weekend.

Don't dwell too much on it. Go out. Do something fun with family and/or friends. Go treat yourself to something nice. Keep busy.

This first year is always the hardest. Just hang in there. 

(((Hugs))) to you!!


----------

